# Need my fix. Newton-Le-Willows Ghost Walk



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Sound like great fun!


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's the locations.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome. Share some photos of the event with us. Sounds like fun!


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Will do, apparently the second image was a witch hanging place.


----------

